# Time To De-winterize & Start The Mods



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Finally its looking like Spring here in Eastern Washington, no more snow, temps hitting the 60s again, grass is starting to green, kids are wearing shorts & tanktops (ok still to cold for that)... so its time to get ready for Camping!!!

Dewinterized the rig yesterday, got the pink stuff out, checked the pump, heater, water lines, ran bleach through the hose and filled the tank and ran that through the lines. Just found one oops, thankfully it was an easy fix. I hadn't purged the water through the toilet hand sprayer and it cracked - make a note of that for next year.

Went to Lowes to get Mod supplies; Larger 22"x22" base step since the small one kept tipping, Masonite for a closet divider so we can put dirty clothes in 1/3 of the closet, small shelf in the DVD rack to wallets, and other small items that I keep misplacing.

Was going to wash and wax, but still too cool for that. But I did buy an orbital buffer from Costco to make the Wax On-Wax off process easier.

If all goes the way it is supposed to the maiden voyage of 2008 is next weekends! Yeah baby


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Y-Guy
Why do you have to be so cruel?? What did I ever do to you?? 
We're 25 degrees today, and it feels good!!
JK enjoy it, we'll get to 60 eventually!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yard work calls - a conflict that has to be honored. This is the time for certain yard tasks (tree moving, replanting, tree trimming, all the 'before it starts growing' items). So I'm out digging big holes in the backyard instead of tinkering.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
Yard work calls
```


```
Finally its looking like Spring here in Eastern Washington, no more snow, temps hitting the 60s again, grass is starting to green, kids are wearing shorts & tanktops (ok still to cold for that)... so its time to get ready for Camping!!!
```
Boy, do I really envy you







It's still cold and there is snow on the ground. I'm psyched that it will be in the high 40s this week...but I guess we all deal with it.

Enjoy the beginning of spring in your neck of the woods and continue to laugh at all of us still dealing with WINTER


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah 41* today it was Great wasn't it....







compared to last week.... ugh It was freezing in the teens all week.









Enjoy it Y-Guy









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is starting to get warmer a little but with that comes the ground thawing out and it usually is very soft, meaning getting a 9000 lb trailer of off my back lawn is impossible until the spring sun dries the ground. As BBB said, yard work and house maintanance needs to be done and getting it finished by the time I can get the trailer out is priority.

John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm setting here today with a day of 76 F.!!! But, it's suppose to snow tonight and tomorrow. Hey, it's Iowa, if you don't like the weather, wait a couple of hours and it will change. I did take the time to replace the Refridge vent that I smashed on a low tree limb last fall. Still have to gunk around it, but it's on. Also checked for leaks after my repairs on the roof last fall. Everything looks good. Also took out the slider, put up the antenna and checked out the flat screen to see if it worked. It worked ok for a hour before I came back in. Will have to do some more research to see if it will still work later on. We have usually been able to go camping the first or second weekend in March, but don't look like the weather or the time will cooperate. Maybe the 15th? I can only hope. Take care and maybe I'll see you out on the road.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I saw that u bought an orbital buffer, I thought I saw somewhere that we should not use those on our tt. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

It was killing me to not de-winterize this weekend. First mod coming out of winter this year will be the pair of 6v batteries. Two weeks to go and I will set the trailer up for the year.

MK


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We finialy had a weeknd of half decent weather and was able to squeeze in a couple of mod's also of which we are thankful to have discovered on this great forum.









1. Removed shower curtian and installed a pleated shower door








2. Replaced the floor vents with ones that will adjust air direction or close thus not having to see the inside the duct work








3. DW purchased some dark fabric and made some nifty ceiling vents and door window covers that are held in place with velcro thus no more annoyning pre dawn light waking us up so early










Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Luck you!!!! Im ready for spring!!! I love the winter and snowmoibiling but i cant wait to get the Ouback ready and do some camping !


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I got the yard work done last weekend, only thing left to do is aerate the lawn and put down some early fertilizer.

Beautiful day today too. Finished one mod (closet divider) and just need to paint/stain the other two items.

Having lived in Missouri I recall all to well the late end of Winter, soon enough it will be over 100 degrees here so I need to enjoy the mild temps before then - not like I am complaining though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd be fine doing mods today (it's nearly 50), but tomorrow's snow would put a damper on them.









Thanks for the reminder there. With it still being cold, I wasn't focused on the fact that the trailer was coming out of storage in just over a month. I just called about the storage lot for the summer. I'm going to go all out this year: Paved lot, security, dump station, etc.








The drive is further, but the previous lot was on the corner of two dirt roads serviced by gravel haulers. It will be nice not to have the entire trailer covered with an inch of dirt every time I pick it up.








Paved stripes will also hopefully help ensure the gap between my neighbors is big enough every time!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

mike said:


> I saw that u bought an orbital buffer, I thought I saw somewhere that we should not use those on our tt. Anyone have any thoughts?


I was told by my local Keystone dealer who did some warranty work on our Outback NOT to use it. Now this being told to me right after I used one on mine! It was a low speed orbital so that might have saved me. BOL


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

All this talk about de-winterizing gives me the itch to do the same. Nights are to be a little cold into next week though, so have to wait







a little more to do that.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Chasn said:


> I saw that u bought an orbital buffer, I thought I saw somewhere that we should not use those on our tt. Anyone have any thoughts?


I was told by my local Keystone dealer who did some warranty work on our Outback NOT to use it. Now this being told to me right after I used one on mine! It was a low speed orbital so that might have saved me. BOL
[/quote]
Are we talking about a low speed orbital or a high speed circular? PLEASE dont tell me i have to do it by hand! It seems the low speed orbital would be OK.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'd be fine doing mods today (it's nearly 50), but tomorrow's snow would put a damper on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nathan, what city is this storage?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Nathan, what city is this storage?


South Lyon right near the border with Northville on 8 mile Rd.

As for orbital buffers, I use one of the random orbital ones on mine. Be gentle on the decals


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Low speed orbital, fine.

Hi speed buffers, you better know what you are doing.







I did my 28RSDS when I had it and it looked good. Light touch, correct good polish. But I still did it by hand after with wax.

As said, careful on decal edges. 
Also watch the power cord so it does not wrap around the buffer......lol

John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Also watch the power cord so it does not wrap around the buffer......lol


Story to share with us?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Also watch the power cord so it does not wrap around the buffer......lol


Story to share with us?
[/quote]
Yikes


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Nathan, what city is this storage?


South Lyon right near the border with Northville on 8 mile Rd.

As for orbital buffers, I use one of the random orbital ones on mine. Be gentle on the decals








[/quote]
hmmm, i work right 10 minutes from there. PM me the info if you dont mind. i like how close mine is to home but the outdoor section its not secure and it gets pretty dusty!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Also watch the power cord so it does not wrap around the buffer......lol


Story to share with us?
[/quote]
Yikes








[/quote]

Done a few times. I detail cars, landscape trailers, etc for extra cash so once in a blue moon, usually on the lower side of a panel, the cord jumps in there. I always use a extra long extension cord so I have never damaged a cord luckily, the thing to remember is not to let the buffer go and have it hit the paint of the vehicle. Fixing a cable is still cheaper than having to repaint a panel and I have not had to do either yet


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Also watch the power cord so it does not wrap around the buffer......lol


Story to share with us?
[/quote]
Yikes








[/quote]

Done a few times. I detail cars, landscape trailers, etc for extra cash so once in a blue moon, usually on the lower side of a panel, the cord jumps in there. I always use a extra long extension cord so I have never damaged a cord luckily, the thing to remember is not to let the buffer go and have it hit the paint of the vehicle. Fixing a cable is still cheaper than having to repaint a panel and I have not had to do either yet








[/quote]
Lucky ! Ill stick to the low speed orbital on the Outback.


----------

